# The Siege of Karak Var



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

So this is the beginning of the short story I said I would do (if you don't know what I'm talking about go look at my thread Given to Fly). The first thing I am going to do is compile all the short "prologues" I made into this one thread and then I will get to the setting. Enjoy!
_____________________________________________________________

Hakoth looked to the sky. The clouds were beautiful, stark white against the light blue of the afternoon sky. He saw dozens of shapes in the clouds. The clouds had always intrigued him, the beauty's that you could never touch.

But he touched them.

Hakoth rose from his kneeling position to see the field around him in full clarity. Pipes hissed and squealed as he took off his helmet, wanting to see his surroundings with his own two eyes. He let his long white hair drape over his armour and around his neck, feeling it caress him. The field was a dark green, grass and herb being the only things there. He knew though that it would soon be red.

Hakoth moved to the tree standing near him. It was tall and wide, jutting out of the ground like some natural skyscraper. He detached his left gauntlet and dragged his bare hand over the rough bark of the tree. Hakoth closed his eyes and enjoyed the sensation. It would be the last time in quiet some while that he would feel that.

Hakoth put his gauntlet and helmet back on and looked around his surroundings one last time. His eagles were waiting. Hakoth was not a man of the ground. No he was different.

He was given to fly.

_____________________________________________________________

Carack rolled away from the axe. He heard it as it dug itself into the earth. Carack didn't waste a second to pull out his boltgun. He brought himself to his feet, aimed down the sight, and squeezed the trigger three times. The creature was blasted to pieces by the volley of shells. But he could not take a chance, he had to make sure it was dead.

Carack had seen to many of his brothers killed by the same creatures they had killed a moment earlier. Carack did not understand the infernal devices that drove these creatures to fight after death, but alas he did not need to.

One shell did the trick.

Carack's vox bead crackled as his squad tried to contact him. He put his finger to his ear to receive the message.

"What is it? Where are you?" Carack demanded.

"We are at the gas station about half a kilometer from Spire. I'll relay you the signal." He heard Tarek say.

"Malek is dead." Carack said solemnly.

"What! How?" Tarek asked.

Tarek and Malek were brothers from birth. They had always been close, fighting in the same squad since they were just neophytes. Carack knew that this would not fall easily on Tarek.

"He was killed by one of the creatures, he hadn't seen it coming. I destroyed it though. I'm sorry." Carack said.

"It doesn't matter now, we will mourn him once we are finished. You should have our position on your tac map. Meet up with us ASAP, we're taking heavy fire." Tarek said, trying to hide his sadness.

"I will be there soon, hold tight until then." Carack said as he placed his helmet on his bald head.

"Tarek out."

Carack switched his boltgun from single shot to burst. It was going to be a long way to the gas station, and he was ready.

_____________________________________________________________

Flipped the cover up. Turned the safety off. Switched on the backlight. Aimed down the sight.

Sammael had been a scout sniper for as long as he could remember. He was told that once he had been inducted into the scout company, the first weapon he had used was a sniper rifle. Sure, he had used other weapons, but nothing compared to his rifle. It was so elegant, so deadly. It was his tool to use against the enemies of the chapter, of the Imperium. There was something satisfying in seeing a man's head explode from a mile and a half away.

But these were no men.

No these were abominations, creatures of death and misery. The very sight of them made Sammael cringe with disgust. They were unholy things, they were to hard to kill. That upset Sammael.

Nothing had ever been to hard for him to kill. It was almost always one round to the head, and they were dead. Not these things. Sammael had unloaded an entire clip into one of them, but they still kept walking.

"Not this time." Sammael whispered to himself as he got the creatures head into his sights.

Sammael had been given special ammunition to fight the foe after he had sent back reports that a direct headshot did not kill them fully. They had called the ammunition Inferno Rounds. Once they were inside the creature's skull they would explode, and leave a highly flammable powder on the creature. Once in contact with the air, the powder would ignite, and would keep burning until the creature's own blood could douse the flames.for hours on end. The ammunition was properly named.

Sammael squeezed the trigger.

_____________________________________________________________

"What do you think we should do commander?" Johnathan asked.

It's always the same question. They always seem to think I have all the answers, as if I were some god. On one side of things, I could go the safe way and soften the enemy resistance with orbital bombardments, so that my troops could finish them up. But on the other side, I could destroy the entire city, getting rid of the threat once and for all, but killing my men in the process.

"I am thinking Johnathan, it is not an easy decision to make." I said.

"Take your time sir, we have time to spare." Johnathan said.

"Tell me Johnathan, how many Astartes are in the city now?" I asked.

"About 200 sir, that's not counting the reserve and scout forces." He answered.

"And how many of them are from the Eagle Lords chapter?" I asked.

"About 120, with a few scouts and marines in reserve." Johnathan answered.

And then everything went to hell.

+BOARDING ALERT, ENEMY AIRCRAFT ATTEMPTING TO BOARD, GOING INTO LOCKDOWN+

"Get down!" I heard myself scream as the doors exploded.

Gunshots were fired, and everything went dark as my head met the ceramite floor of the ship.

_____________________________________________________________

Fourteen days. We were told this siege would take fourteen days. They said that the enemy was mal trained and weak. We were told that most of them didn't even know how to reload. It seemed easy, it seemed like we would be able to win this war once and for all. 

But nothing is ever that easy.

The first drop was known as the "Twilight Massacre". One full company of Imperial Guard soldiers was dropped just outside the city's perimetre. They were supposed to soften resistance from the ground forces so that the reserve units and Astartes could plow through to the Citadel. They had been destroyed by artillery fire. The few that survived were then hacked apart by the crazed creatures the enemy employed.

When the High Commander saw that we had underestimated the enemy, he had ordered an immediate drop of all Imperial Guard troops around the city. They would pin the enemy for as long as possible before they died. While the enemy was pinned, the Astartes and reserve divisions would make there way into the citadel and kill The Tyrant.

No one at High Command has heard from the Astartes or the Imperial Guardsmen since they landed, but they better hope and pray that they haven't fallen to the enemy. They are our last chance.

_____________________________________________________________

I will try to get the rest of the setting details finished soon. Thanks for reading!

-Master Kashnizel


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats great! I've read worse novels by professional writers, keep it up and consider this subscribed. +rep


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks man, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Alright this is going to be finishing "story" for the setting. Here goes:

____________________________________________________________

+Destination+
- Malhartha II -

+Time+
- 7:47 PM -

+Date+
- June 30th -

+Mission Briefing+
- Find Ulmar and prep the President for extraction. -

+Rules of Engagement+
- Do not fire unless fired upon. Once the President is prepped you are weapons free. -

+Situational Report+
- The rebels have completely taken over Zanzobi and the area is very hot with rebels and army forces alike. We have hired a small mercenary group to tie up the rebel forces guarding the plaza so that you may find Ulmar relatively quickly. Once you have found him you will have to extract yourself from the plaza quickly and head to the coordinates given to you by Ulmar. Once you have gotten to the President and prepped him, you will have to make your way to the lander for a quick evac. Imperial Guard and Astartes forces will be dropping then and they will not hesitate to kill you. -

+Notes+
-Kashek here. I've been called up to do another job. This time it's a lot more dangerous. With the rebels taking over the entire planet and the government slowly crumbling away as the Uprising grows, the Imperium has a lot on their hands. Although, this isn't a new thing of course. This war has been going on for years. It's only now though, that the rebels finally are gaining a foothold. And that's why they need Karak Var.

Karak Var is the largest city on the planet and is also the political, economic and military capital of this rock. It is the place with the highest amount of rebel forces, and the Imperial Army wants to invade it. But it's not the city that they want. No, it's what the city is hiding behind it's walls. 

It's no surprise that the city has a large accumulation of nuclear weapons, they have known that for awhile. What is a surprise is that the rebels possess chemical weapons. These aren't the average chemical weapons though, no these are different. They contain a strange strain of mutagen that transforms whoever and whatever it touches into a crazed killing machine, unable to feel pain and able to withstand hideous amounts of damage. If these weapons were to be unleashed upon the planet and other planets, there would be no way to stop the rebels.

But if the Imperium can get to the Citadel where the leader of the rebels, Karus Visar (aka; The Tyrant), is hold up, then they may be able to take control of the weapons and end this war once and for all.

Kashek out.-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alright that's it for now folks, I'll try and update it when I'm not to busy.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

*Chapter 1*

"Shut the fuck up!" he screamed as he hit me.

"He isn't going to tell us anything." the short one said.

"Vazza, shut your fat mouth or I will personally put a bullet in your fucking skull!" the other man yelled, spit flying out of his mouth.

Vazza, the short one was Vazza.

"I say we kill him." the tall one said.

"I already told you, we can't kill him Demetrius." the other man said.

The tall one was Demetrius.

"Come on," I thought, "say his name."

"Alexi, the old man isn't telling us anything. There is no point to keep him alive." Vazza said.

His name was Alexi. Begin recording.

Alexi cocked his pistol and put the weapon to my head.

"Listen old man, if you don't tell us the entry codes, your brains will be all over the fucking wall!" Alexi screamed as he pushed the pistol into my forehead.

"No you won't." I said.

"What did you just say?" Alexi asked.

"I said that you wont kill me." I replied.

"Oh, and what makes you so sure I won't end your life right here?" he asked.

"Well, seeing as I am the only one in this entire ship who knows the entry codes, and there is absolutely no way for you to recover them if I am dead, I don't think you will kill me." I said in a smirk tone.

"Oh well fuck you!" I heard Alexi say as he smashed the butt of his pistol into my forehead.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the beginning of Chapter 1. Basically each chapter will revolve around two or three characters with each character getting about five pages (in a word document) of the chapter. I will also include small sections for the other characters just so that their stories can advance at the same time as the other ones. So far I have four main characters to start with and then I will be adding a fifth along with a sixth character that will be receiving a few chapters just for himself (maybe every 2-3 chapters he will receive one chapter) 

That's all for now, I'll write some more later.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

There isn't really a point to writing if I don't get comments. I would really appreciate it if someone just commented. I don't want this to go unnoticed like all my other story threads.

I will try to update this thread tonight.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Blood trickled down my chin as I woke up strapped to the same chair. I had hoped that the hit tom the head would have killed me. Unfortunately, it didn't.

The scene was hazy at first, but I could still make out where I was. Vazza was the first to see me.

"Hey, hey he's awake!" The fat idiot said as he pointed at me.

"Son of a bit-" Alexi started.

"Don't," Demetrius said as he grabbed Alexi's arm. " do it."

"If you kill him we will never get the codes." Vazza said.

I couldn't give them the codes. With them they could do anything and everything. That was a risk I couldn't take.

"This is officially your last chance. Don't try and be a hero by not telling me. There isn't anything heroic about getting your brains shot out the back of your head." Alexi threatened.

"And there isn't anything heroic about killing an old man, you pitiful piece of shit." I said.

"Damn it," Alexi said as he pushed the gun into my forehead, "I am not joking. I will kill you."

"Fine, you want the codes. 13789B and 56312A will get you anything you need." I said.

"Well wasn't that easy?" Alexi said as he walked away.

"What do we do?" asked Demetrius.

"You come with me, Vazza you stay here." Alexi said as he opened the doors to the cockpit.

"Yes sir." Vazza said as he saluted his captain.

This is where my plan began.

"Uhhhnnhh!" I screamed to grab the fat man's attention.

"What, what is it?" Vazza demanded, only the slightest hint of concern in my voice.

"My head, it's throbbing!" I groaned in false agony.

"Tough it out." he said, trying to act like he didn't care.

"Ahhhhhh!" I screamed again.

Vazza quickly turned and screamed,

"What do you want me to do to make you shut the hell up?" 

"Come here." I said. 

Hesitantly, Vazza walked towards me.

"What do you want?" he asked.

"Just apply pressure on that cut on my forehead, that should help." I said.

"Like this?" he asked.

"Yes." I said before kicking him between the legs.

He screamed in pain before falling to the floor with a loud thud. I quickly made my way to him and kicked him in the head. He immediately fell unconscious after the blow to his head. I pushed myself to the floor and grabbed at his knife. Once I pulled the blade out of it's case I then began to cut loose my ropes. One by one they snapped off, freeing me from the chair.

I stood up and groggily and stretched my body. My old body was tired from all of this experience, but it wasn't over yet.

I looked around for a weapon and remembered Vazza's rifle. I pulled it away from him and checked it. I flipped the safety off and made sure the magazine was full. And then I heard them coming.

"This is bullshit. I am going to kill that fucker for this!" I heard Alexi yell in anger as he walked through the large steel doors of the room.

"At this point I couldn't agree more." Demetrius agreed.

"What the fuck? What the hell happened here?" Alexi asked as he saw the empty chair and Vazza's unconscious body.

I was never a very good shot, but I knew how to kill a few pompous assholes.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That's it for now, hope you guys like it. Comments are appreciated, no, are demanded!

-Master Kash


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I quite like it, to be honest though (and this is just my opinion, so feel free to ignore me) the last post could do with a bit more description of the area the guy is in, what does he see, hear, smell etc might help set the scene a little more. 

If the reader is going to empathise with the character they need to know what he is feeling/thinking especially if you're writing from the first person and changing characters in each chapter.

Anyway keep up the good work. People read the stuff, just don't tend to leave comments.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

ItsPug said:


> I quite like it, to be honest though (and this is just my opinion, so feel free to ignore me) the last post could do with a bit more description of the area the guy is in, what does he see, hear, smell etc might help set the scene a little more.
> 
> If the reader is going to empathise with the character they need to know what he is feeling/thinking especially if you're writing from the first person and changing characters in each chapter.
> 
> Anyway keep up the good work. People read the stuff, just don't tend to leave comments.


 Yeah I noticed that after I read the story over a bit but even though I didn't describe the surroundings and things like that this time, I will in the following parts. For now I want to keep the reader in a little bit of suspense, not knowing what's going on, but just enough to keep em reading.

Thanks,

-Master Kashnizel


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

i honestly enjoyed this story
i would love to read more
Honestly to make it better re read your story from the start
their are a couple of place where you could just add a little flow
then it would be fantastic
i love the start btw
the fly bit is fantastic


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

*Chapter 1 Part 2*

"Yeah he's dead." Sammael heard Gavin whisper.

The man's body tumbled to the jungle floor as Gavin let go of his neck. Blood pooled around the wound in the corpse's neck, soaking the grass around it. Soon the animals would come to feed, and they didn't need that attention.

"Let's get moving." Sammael whispered to his squad.

There were five of them. Gavin, the assassin. Dalek, the spotter. Rakesh, the pyro. Klovi, the brute. Finally, there was Sammael. Sammael the sniper.

Dalek moved first, his night vision goggles guiding him through the blackness. He didn't so much as make a noise, silently moving through the bushes and ferns of the jungle. It was almost hard to keep up with him, he was so fast. There was a saying around the group; "When Dalek stops moving, you know something's wrong." 

Klovi followed Dalek's lead, slowly following in the young scout's footsteps. Klovi was substantially larger then Dalek, being born on a harsh Death World in the Eastern Fringe. This did not take away from his stealth though, he was still as quiet as death and just as deadly. Klovi could take down a bear if he wanted to.

Rakesh swept left through the large Dig Weeds of the jungle, preferring to observe his surroundings rather then sprint through them. Rakesh was a bit of a hypocrite. He loved to study this jungle but would just as soon burn it to the ground if need be. Although Rakesh wielded such a unreliable weapon as the flamer, he was a very reliable man to do battle with.

Gavin followed behind Rakesh, blade out, ready to kill anything and everything that may cross their path. It was almost unnerving to see Gavin wield his knife in combat. He was a ruthless and efficient killer, and once Gavin had his eyes on a target, a mountain couldn't stop him from reaching it. This did not mean that he was a weak shooter. No, he was a fine shot and could kill just as efficiently with a bolter as anyone else in the squad.

Sammael took his own path, having full faith in his scouts to be able to find their way through the jungle. Instead, he decided to go up the high path. He would be able to find a good sniping point from up there and would be able to watch over his comrades. 

The night enveloped the five men as they swept through the jungle quietly. They would have until dawn to reach their target, after that they would not be able to get into position without being spotted. They moved like ghosts through the vegetation, and were soon lost from sight.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Part one of Part two of Chapter one is officially finished. I tried to take the advice given to me and give a little bit more of a description of the surroundings. Thanks for the support guys, it's appreciated!

-Master Kashnizel


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Great sounding start  I actually write in this multiple character one/chapter style and i know how difficult it can be sometimes to mesh the greater storyline but thats either just me and its actually simple or your just one heck of a writer.... Im going to go with the second one to avoid sad faces 

Sniper


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks man! I appreciate the kind words and will write more soon.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Sammael ran up the path until he reached a spot of thick vegetation. He quietly fell flat on his stomach and flipped on his binoculars. He could see most of his squad but not without the help of his tactical indicator, which highlighted the bodies of his comrades. He knew that the enemy would not have access to these tools, and deemed it safe to proceed. 

Sammael got on his feet and followed the trail down. He kept off the beaten path in case the enemy sent out any scouts. Even if they did, Sammael knew that they wouldn't survive. Still, it was a chance he could not risk. He maneuvered through the jungle like a wild cat, jumping over rocks and twisting under branches as if they were nothing. He could see the outline of the city walls now, they were approaching the target.

A single bead of water fell and rolled down Sammael's cheek. He looked to the sky and saw storm clouds forming above the jungle canopy.

"It's going to rain." Sammael whispered through his vox.

"I know." Klovi replied.

Even though Sammael could not see Klovi, he knew he was grimacing. He hated the rain, but he didn't let it interfere with his work.

Soon the forest was soaking wet, as was Sammael. Millions of tiny droplets of water poured from the sky, drenching anything it touched. The forest floor was a muddy swamp. It would have been next to impossible to keep from falling it it weren't for Sammael's industrial boots. If the enemy ever had a chance of hearing them approaching, it was all but lost now. There wasn't a chance on earth of the enemy hearing them over the thunderous sound of the rain.

"Alright, slow down." Sammael ordered over his vox.

"We are approaching the target sir, what would you have us do?" Dalek whispered over the vox.

"Dalek, you and Klovi sweep right. Gavin, you go solo and move left. Rakesh, your with me. Remember, don't fire unless fired upon. If anyone sees you, kill him. Otherwise, leave the guards alone. There will be plenty of time to kill once we are finished here. Move out!" Sammael said to his squad.

Sammael looked to the sky. The sun would be coming up soon. They wouldn't have much time.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alright, that's all for now guys. Please keep the comments coming!

Thanks,

-Master Kash


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

"Sir, what would you have me do?" Rakesh whispered.

"Just follow me, and equip your silencer to your boltgun." Sammael answered.

"Yes sir." Rakesh whispered.

The path they were following was bringing them straight to the city walls, as Sammael's auspex indicated. He knew that it would not be unguarded, and knew that they would have to maneuver in such a way as to not be seen. 

"This way." Sammael ordered as he turned up onto a small ridge path.

The morning sun was beginning to rise over the hills in the west. It's dim light washed over everything, and Sammael saw that their window of opportunity was slowly closing.

"Come on, we have to move quickly." Sammael ordered.

As they came closer to the city walls, Sammael noticed two small blips appear on his auspex screen. This is what he had been trying to avoid the whole time. But, they had to do what they had to do.

"Get down and stay low." Sammael whispered as he pushed Rakesh to the wet ground.

"What is it?" Rakesh asked.

"Two guards, lightly armed, about 25 yards north of our position." Sammael answered quietly.

"What do we do? You said not to engage the enemy." Rakesh asked.

"No, I don't see any way that we could go around them without being compromised. We have to kill them at the same time. Ready your weapon." Sammael ordered as he readied his rifle.

"Sir yes sir." Rakesh said as he readied his boltgun.

"On the count of three, 1....2....3." Sammael whispered as he pulled the trigger.

It was beautiful. Both guards were hit simultaneously, killing them instantly. Now the two scouts would have to work quickly to hide the bodies before more guards came.

"Come on, throw the bodies into the bushes, it will buy us some time." Sammael said as he sprinted towards the place where the dead guards lay.

They made short work of hiding the bodies. As soon as they were done, the two men immediately continued to make their way to the city walls. The sun was quickly coming up, and their chance of succeeding was slipping away. But they could not fail, there was to much at stake.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alright, done part 3 of part 2 of chapter 1.

Thanks,

-Master Kashnizel


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

*Chapter 1 Part 3*

"You drop in ten!" The pilot screamed at Kashek.

The pilots words were all but drowned out by the screaming of the Valkyrie's engines. Years and years of use had left it's marks on the old bird, one of which was the screeching sound the engine made when the bird flew. Kashek had never gotten used to that.

He made his way through the Valkyrie to his arming station. This mission was going to require stealth and firepower, so he needed to choose his weapons carefully. All of his guns were of Old Age technology, but they still did the job. He grabbed his trusty G3A5, a modern version of and Old Age weapon. It served him well, and he never went into battle without it. Next he chose his Ithaka 1000, again it was a modern version of an Old Age weapon. He was going to need it for any close quarters fighting. For his sidearm he chose a standard autopistol, a good gun for what it was worth. He equipped himself with frag grenades and smoke grenades. It was always good to have a getaway plan, and smoke grenades worked well for that purpose.

The last weapon he chose was his machete. It was his oldest weapon, and he loved it. It was like music to hear an enemy scream as he was hacked to pieces by Kashek's machete. It was an instrument of death, and Kashek was going to play it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alright that's all for now. Enjoy!


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

"Alright, it's time to drop!" the pilot yelled at him.

Kashek heard the door squeal open behind him. He turned around to have sand blown into his face and eyes, blinding him for a moment. The sun was high in the sky, and it's light was reflected off of the metal door. He could see the shanty town just over the largest sand dune. It was his destination when he dropped. From where he was standing it seemed close, but it was very far away.

"Once you get down there, Jamal should meet you with the jeep. Good luck!" the pilot screamed as the door finally lowered itself far enough so that he could jump out.

Although the pilot had tried to get them as close to the ground as possible, it was still a 20 foot drop. When he hit the sand, he was relieved to find that it had absorbed most of the shock from the fall. He picked himself up and scanned his surroundings.

To his left he could vaguely see a small oasis in the distance, and a few huts surrounding it. That's where Jamal lived. He could also see a small cloud of dust quickly traveling up from the oasis towards him.

Jamal's jeep was soon just a few yards away from him. The door flew open and the tall black man jumped out from his seat and into the sand. He pulled out a piece of paper and some cloth from his right pocket, before looking up at him. He wiped his forehead with the cloth and then began to walk towards Kashek. Light glinted of his bald head, beads of sweat rolling down his face. His sunglasses seemed to small for his face, but he didn't seem to care. The smile on Jamal's face grew as he approached him.

"Kashek, aha! You crazy bastard, coming out into a warzone like this! How's it been?" Jamal said with his thick accent as he wrapped his arms around Kashek.

"Yeah I'm fine, but I need your help." Kashek said.

"Yes, yes, I know. You need me to be your driver. Well come on, get in the Jeep!" Jamal replied as he turned towards the jeep.

Kashek hoped to God that Jamal didn't take this lightly. If he did, he could get them both killed.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That's all for now, enjoy!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Good stuff bud. I like it!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

“Jump in the back, and get under those blankets, you don’t want to be seen by the guards.” Jamal said as he hopped into the front seat of the Jeep.

Kashek walked to the back of the car and pulled on the door handle. It didn’t open.

“Pull harder, the damn thing’s broken and that’s the only way to get it open.” Jamal told Kashek.

Kashek pulled the handle once more, this time with greater force, and the door flew open. 

The interior of the Jeep was not a pretty sight. The seats were stripped bare of all cushioning material and the dashboard was all but destroyed. It also stunk of dead animal and rotten meat.

Seeing the look of disgust on Kashek’s face, Jamal was quick to explain why the car was in such terrible condition.

“It’s not mine, to tell you the truth, I stole it off a guy last week. I couldn’t use my car, the rebels are looking for me and they know my car’s serial number. If they find it, they find me. So I burnt it, and now I have this car.” Jamal explained with a smile on his face.

“Let’s just get out of here.” Kashek said.

“As you wish.” Jamal replied as he hit the gas.

Kashek drew the blankets over his body. They also stunk of rotten meat, but Kashek would have to withstand it if he wanted to get out of Zanzobi alive.

Although Kashek could not see the road, he knew it was not paved. The car often jolted left and right on the road, indicating that this road was a quickly made path to the town. Kashek began to feel sick as the road became even more rigorous.

“Could you slow down a little?” Kashek whispered to Jamal.

“We are almost there, just hold on.” Was Jamal’s reply.

The car began to slow down and Kashek heard faint voices from outside the car. One of the front doors opened and he heard Jamal speaking Zanzobian with one of the guards. Although Kashek did not speak much Zanzobian he could make out his much;

“I am on my way to market.” Was what Jamal said.

“We need to check your vehicle.” The guard said.

“Why? I have nothing here, please just let me go through.” Jamal pleaded.

“Damn it,” Kashek thought, “he’s going to give me away.”

“Kappo, get him out of the car.” The guard said as the last front door opened.

“Please sirs, please. I just want to go to town!” Jamal said as he was dragged onto the ground.

“I can’t let him die,” Kashek thought, “I have to do something.”

As the two guards dragged the squirming Jamal to the ground, Kashek slid out of the car. He was on the opposite side of the guards so they could not possibly see him. He quietly drew is machete and slowly made his way to the back of the car.

“Afua, I’ll hold him hear, you check the car.” Kappo said.

Afua walked over to the back of the car and opened the door. Seeing nothing, he moved to the other side, where Kashek was waiting.

Kashek heard the man as he approached the back of the car, and quickly slid under the car. When Afua arrived Kashek threw a small stone to the front of the car to distract the guard. Afua heard the noise and crouched by the front of the car. Kashek quickly slid from under the car to the other side where Jamal was being held down.

Kappo had his back to Kashek, making him and easy target. Kashek soundlessly crept over to him and readied his blade. When he was merely inches away, he dug his machete straight into the man’s throat, killing him instantly.

“Thank you.” Jamal whispered as he crawled up from the ground.

“Shhhh.” Kashek whispered back as he went back to the car.

“I don’t see anything.” Afua said as he stood up, not knowing that he would soon die.

Before Afua could turn around, Kashek leapt onto him and cut his throat with the edge of his machete. Afua groaned once before Kashek pounded his blade through the man’s heart, finishing the job.

Kashek turned to Jamal. He didn’t need to hear Kashek to understand what he was saying. “Never do that again” was the message Kashek was giving.

“Let’s go, before more guards arrive.” Kashek said to Jamal as he jumped in the back of the car.

“Yes sir.” Jamal sighed.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That's all for now, I hope you guys enjoy reading my story.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Jamal hesitantly pulled himself into the driver's seat of the Jeep, strapping his seat belt around his torso. He sighed deeply before turning the keys in the ignition. The vehicle spurted out a small cloud of dust from it's exhaust before truly starting. The engine hummed lightly as Jamal drove up the small dirt rode, past the dead guards, and into the town. 

It was filthy. The entire "town" was a mess. The homes and buildings were made of sheets of metal and card, with long stalks of grass acting as a makeshift roof. Thousands of people lived in this place, and it showed. The trash of each citizen was either used as fire materiel, or was cast out onto the street. Any metal or card was used to adjust and fix the ramshackle buildings all around town. Kashek hoped that this wouldn't take long, he didn't think he would be able to last here very long.

"We are almost there, Ulmar will be expecting you." Jamal said as he made a sharp left turn down one of the many roads.

"Good, are you coming with me?" Kashek asked.

"No sir, I must go home and take care of my family. That is unless you think it would be necessary for me to come." Jamal replied sincerely.

"No, go to your family, I should be fine." Kashek told him.

"Listen, take my phone," Jamal said as he pulled out a small cordless phone from under his seat,"use it to call me if something happens. I don't live to far away, about a three minute drive. I could pick you up. My number is programmed ino the phone, you just need to press 3."

"Alright, thanks, I hope I wont need to use it though." Kashek said.

Jamal turned right down a small street and stopped in front of one of the larger buildings. The place looked a little neater then the other homes, but it was still ugly as hell.

"Alright, this is your stop." Jamal said as he unlocked the doors.

"Thanks, I'll see you later, or at least I hope I will." Kashek said while he got out of the car.

"I will be seeing you my friend. Good luck, and good hunting!" Jamal said as he started the car again and drove off.

Kashek turned and faced the building. He only had one shot a this, and he wasn't going to fail.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chapter 1 is finished. As you can see, all the stories have been left open ended, a style that I like to use. The next chapter will focus on Carack, Hakoth, and the as of yet unnamed Guardsman. I will also include three short passages to further the stories of Kashek, Sammael, and the as of yet unnamed Fleet Commander.

Thanks guys,

Master Kashnizel


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

great to see your pulling it off well 

Sniper


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks man, your comment is well appreciated. I'll be updating the story soon guys.

Thanks,

Master Kashnizel


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Carack sprinted along the dirt road. He was being followed by at least five of the creatures. He knew he wouldn't be able to fight them all, especially since his bolter was out of ammunition. The map inside his helmet visor's tac screen showed him that his squad was still a few hundred yards away. They were displayed on the map as small blinking green icons. It also showed that enemies were within firing range of his bolter. If only he had any ammo.

Carack turned on his vox and found his squad's signal. The vox bead crackled in his ear before he heard the voice of Falek, the squad's flamer specialist.

"Where are you?" Falek asked over the vox.

"I'm closing in on your position, but I have five of those beasts on my tail! Get your guns ready, once I am in sight, start shooting. You won't have much time until they reach you, and we don't stand a chance in close combat." Carack said.

"Yes sir." Falek said as he closed the vox.

Carack shot a glance behind him. The creatures were still hot on his trail and he could now hear them roaring. Carack had never seen anything like this.

The gas station was only a hundred yards away. He could see it as he ran closer and closer to it. He could barely make out the sight of his squad readying their guns. He didn't have much time, but he had to make it.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Run mariney boy run  lol nice addition, little short though so im once again waiting for the next bit :grin:

Sniper


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

lol thanks for the comment. Yeah it was short but I haven't written much in the past few weeks because of me going to Games Day but it's just to let you know that I haven't let this drop.

Thanks,

Master Kashnizel


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

This stuff is really good. + rep. 

Hhmm. I never knew you were so good at writing stories. You sir, should be an author when your older. You'd probably do very well. :victory:


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks man, I don't know though, acting is very tempting at the moment. Maybe I'll do both!


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

____________________________________________________________________________________

The last 100 yards were approaching quickly now and Carack could already hear shots whizzing past him. It was no doubt Cyanth who was shooting. He was the best marksman in the squad, who coincidentally had quite an itchy trigger finger. Carack did not worry about being hit by a stray bullet, Cyanth was clearly aiming away from Carack.

The rest of the squad soon followed suit with Cyanth and began to fire on the enemy. A hail of bullets fell upon the enemy creatures, tearing chunks of flesh and bone from them. Blood sprayed from their disgusting bodies as round after round hit it's target. Carack new he was approaching quickly because he could see Falek holstering his bolt pistol before pulling up his specially designed flamer.

50...49...48

Carack drew his bolt pistol and continued to sprint towards the ramshackle barricade the squad had put together. All the while his men never let up their onslaught, the muzzles of their guns glowing bright yellow and orange.

25...24...23...this was it, Carack was almost there...

Carack chanced a peak behind him. The number of beasts had trippled. He was surprised at how little his squad had done to cripple the enemy's numbers. From what Carack could see, only three of the creatures had fallen. This was not going to go down easily, much blood would be spilled.

Carack picked up his speed for the final ten yards, anxious to get to safety. As he approached closer and closer to his men, they parted for him. He finally made the leap over the barricade and quickly twisted around to face his foes. He pulled his bolt pistol up and aimed it at the approaching horde. Every shot would count, and by the Emperor he would make them count.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here you go guys, hope you like it!

Sincerely,

Master Kashnizel


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

------------------------------------------------------------------

Carack aimed down the sights of his pistol and lined up a shot with one of the larger creature's deformed heads. He pulled the trigger twice, and watch as huge chunks of flesh were torn off of the beast. It's brain matter flew in all directions, and great bursts of blood spurted from the mess that was it's head before it fell to the ground.

Carack wheeled to direct his fire at another of the abominations. Before he could take aim, one of the beasts hurtled over the small barricade and into Carack. He was winded by the blow and tumbled to the ground, the creature salivating and roaring as they fell. Carack squirmed to release himself from the creature's grip, but it was holding him to tight. Carack then smashed his helmeted head into the creatures skull, breaking it nose and cheek bones. The huge beast loosened it's grip as it roared in pain. Carack quickly broke free of the monster and reached for his pistol. it was not there, he had dropped it when the beast had attacked him. Knowing that he did not have enough time to retrieve it he drew his knife instead. Carack flung himself towards the wailing creature and rammed his blade into it's eye socket. Blood squirted onto his white armour as the beast desperately tried to push the Astartes warrior away. Carack pulled his knife up through the creature's brain, killing it instantly. 

Carack pulled himself up, bloodied and hurt, and turned to see how his comrades were fairing. Falek was firing away with his flamer, long blasts of flame licking at the creatures, setting them alight. Tarek was in the process of beating one of the creatures to death, his fury towards them showing more and more with each punch. The rest of his squad were engaged in their own battles with the enemy beasts, and they were all fairing well. 

The Astartes sergeant drew his bolter and grabbed a clip from a nearby ammo box, and rammed it into his gun. With a full clip of ammunition, Carack was ready to do the Emperor's will.

Carack didn't need to aim. The enemy was so close now that he could just pull the trigger and was guaranteed to hit something. He saw a couple of the creatures approaching the barricade and pulled the trigger three times. A hail of bolts impacted with their bodies, tearing limbs off and ripping through flesh. The creatures roared and wailed as they were broken and beaten by the incessant barrage of boltgun rounds. He continued to fire at them until they both fell to the ground dead, soaking the earth in blood. 

The last of the enemy were being killed off by his men. Only two remained, and Falek made short work of them with his flamer. It had been a hard won battle, and none of his men were left untouched by the beasts.

"Regroup on me!" Carack cried out.

His squad quickly formed a line in front of him and stood at attention. Even after being beaten and bloodied by the enemy, they still obeyed orders to the word.

"We have successfully destroyed the enemy, we have claimed the lives of many of the Emperor's enemies. You should all be proud of your work here. But we are not finished our work yet. Our mission still lies ahead of us. We must go now, quickly to where the Emperor needs us most. And coincidentally, that is at the heart of the enemy resistance! Now, let us not waste more time. Move out!" Carack ordered his men.

The five other Astartes dispersed to retake their weapons, and stock up on ammunition. They still had to complete their mission, and something told Carack that it would not be an easy one.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

That's all for now, I will get more writing done this evening if I can. Thanks for all the comments guys, I can't wait to hear from you again!

Thanks,

Master Kashnizel


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

This stuff is really good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

great job but can u update it all onto one post so its easier to read.....
in the very first part u posted
with the orbital boarding party
some smoothing out there would do good because its a little ilogical that they wouldnt see the enemy comming.....
other than that i love it!


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

fdshfn said:


> great job but can u update it all onto one post so its easier to read.....
> in the very first part u posted
> with the orbital boarding party
> some smoothing out there would do good because its a little ilogical that they wouldnt see the enemy comming.....
> other than that i love it!


 It's supposed to be that way, it will all be explained later in the story, you just need to patient.

I will update it all in one post, so don't worry about that


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

great stuff
sorry i didnt keep up with this
really enjoyed it and cant wait to read more


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

"Captain Hakoth, are you ready?" Uriel asked the dazed captain.

Hakoth turned his gaze away from the broken city, and directed it towards his second in command.

"Yes Uriel, i think I am." the Captain of the Eagle Lords 2nd company answered.

Hakoth was used to the feeling of low orbit jumps by now. He had been doing them since he was first in an Assault Squad, and forever after that. It was like music to his ears, the sound of his jump pack's thrusters igniting to level out the effects of the gravitational pull. Or the sound of the wind rushing past his ears as he fell freely towards his destination. Or even the sound his chainsword made as it cut through it's first victim. Yes, it was all part of a giant orchestra. The orchestra of war.

Hakoth moved along to where his squad was standing in the back of the Thunderhawk, and revved his chainsword once. Every member in his squad gave a small chuckle, which sounded oddly mechanical as it passed through there helmet grills. It was a long running joke, the revving of Hakoth's chainsword. In the battle of Tarsus VII, Hakoth had made an entire horde of Gretchin run in panic, with just one rev of his chainsword. It had never worked on any other enemy since.

He switched on his vox and began to speak to his squad.

"Remember why we are here. No one must know of what we are about to do, outside of this squad. We have been given our task by the Chapter Master himself. It is of great importance to the Chapter, and to this whole sector of space. If we fail, we risk the lives of thousands, if not millions of people. But I have full confidence in our abilities." Hakoth said as the back hatch of the Thunderhawk began to open.

As the doors opened more and more, Hakoth began to see their destination more clearly now. A large administrative building, with a landing pad on it's roof, was staring at him. It had once been a place of utter devotion the the Immortal Emperor, but now it was but a place of corruption and treachery.

The doors were soon opened fully, and Hakoth jumped. As he did, his squad followed. One by one, they all jumped from the open hatch of the Thunderhawk, ignited their thrusters, and began to fly.

They were traveling so fast, that everything seemed like a blur. Clouds passed by them, and the air tore past their massive bodies. The trip was short, and when they were mere yards away from the target, they ignited the thrusters fully. 

Hakoth saw enemy soldiers pouring out of the hatches of the landing pad, and into sight of he and his men. His chainsword came to life once more and it's teeth whirred with the hunger for blood. Hakoth closed in on his prey, and the music began.

----------------------

As you can see I am done with the Carack part of this chapter, and I have moved on to Hakoth. That's all for now but I will update it tonight.

Thanks,

Master Kashnizel


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Hakoth swung his chainsword into his first victim, a broad shouldered Renegade Guardsman. His enemy didn't have a chance to reacte before his innards were being spilled onto the ceramite landing pad. Hakoth heard foot steps behind him and spun around to block another enemy's blade. He kneed the man in the stomach and watched him lurch back as his organs burst. Hakoth then finished him with a swift blow to the neck. The man's head fell of his shoulders, and blood began to spurt from the wound.

Another Guardsman fired at Hakoth with his lasgun. The shot made a small hole in Hakoth's shoulder pad, and charred his personal emblem. Hakoth pulled out his bolt pistol and fired one round into the man's stomach. The man fell backwards as the bolt exploded on impact. The man tried fruitlessly once more to wound Hakoth, but the Astartes was to quick. He fired two more rounds into the man's chest, killing him.

Hakoth holstered his pistol and turned to see how his men were fairing. They had already decimated most of the opposition, and were just cleaning up the rest.

"Make sure they are dead!" Hakoth ordered "We don't want any witnesses."

The Captain of the Eagle Lords Second Company made his way to one of the open hatches of the landing pad. He knelt beside it and peered into it. It was a small shaft, to small for any Astartes to fit through. A long metal ladder ran down it's length, and laspistols were strapped to the walls. This was standard for any landing pad. Troops had to be able to arm themselves quickly if an assault did occur. But Hakoth knew that a few laspistols would not stop his men and him.

"Captain, we must begin moving, we cannot risk being seen." Uriel told Hakoth.

"Have you found a way in?" Hakoth asked.

"Yes Captain, a large shaft on the left side of the pad. Much larger then this one sir. It had been covered by ammunition crates, but they were empty." Uriel answered.

"Alright, let's move." Hakoth said as he stood and walked to where his squad was standing patiently.

The shaft was much larger then the other shafts on the the platform. It could easily fit two Astartes at once, or five men. It looked to be for a cargo lift, to to the elevation system at the very bottom of the shaft. But that would not explain why it had been covered.

"Jasir, you and I will go first. The rest of you will wait here until we give the signal for you to follow." Hakoth told his men.

Jasir was the assault specialist, and always went in first. He was the quickest to see if a situation was a trap, and you could never catch him unaware. That and the fact that he had the flamer.

"Let's go." Hakoth said as Jasir jumped down the elevation shaft.
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

CHAPTER 1

Carack rolled away from the axe. He heard it as it dug itself into the earth. Carack didn't waste a second to pull out his boltgun. He brought himself to his feet, aimed down the sight, and squeezed the trigger three times. The creature was blasted to pieces by the volley of shells. But he could not take a chance, he had to make sure it was dead.

Carack had seen to many of his brothers killed by the same creatures they had killed a moment earlier. Carack did not understand the infernal devices that drove these creatures to fight after death, but alas he did not need to.

One shell did the trick.

Carack's vox bead crackled as his squad tried to contact him. He put his finger to his ear to receive the message.

"What is it? Where are you?" Carack demanded.

"We are at the gas station about half a kilometer from Spire. I'll relay you the signal." He heard Tarek say.

"Malek is dead." Carack said solemnly.

"What! How?" Tarek asked.

Tarek and Malek were brothers from birth. They had always been close, fighting in the same squad since they were just neophytes. Carack knew that this would not fall easily on Tarek.

"He was killed by one of the creatures, he hadn't seen it coming. I destroyed it though. I'm sorry." Carack said.

"It doesn't matter now, we will mourn him once we are finished. You should have our position on your tac map. Meet up with us ASAP, we're taking heavy fire." Tarek said, trying to hide his sadness.

"I will be there soon, hold tight until then." Carack said as he placed his helmet on his bald head.

"Tarek out."

Carack switched his boltgun from single shot to burst. It was going to be a long way to the gas station, and he was ready.

__________________________________________________ ___________

"What do you think we should do commander?" Johnathan asked.

It's always the same question. They always seem to think I have all the answers, as if I were some god. On one side of things, I could go the safe way and soften the enemy resistance with orbital bombardments, so that my troops could finish them up. But on the other side, I could destroy the entire city, getting rid of the threat once and for all, but killing my men in the process.

"I am thinking Johnathan, it is not an easy decision to make." I said.

"Take your time sir, we have time to spare." Johnathan said.

"Tell me Johnathan, how many Astartes are in the city now?" I asked.

"About 200 sir, that's not counting the reserve and scout forces." He answered.

"And how many of them are from the Eagle Lords chapter?" I asked.

"About 120, with a few scouts and marines in reserve." Johnathan answered.

And then everything went to hell.

+BOARDING ALERT, ENEMY AIRCRAFT ATTEMPTING TO BOARD, GOING INTO LOCKDOWN+

"Get down!" I heard myself scream as the doors exploded.

Gunshots were fired, and everything went dark as my head met the ceramite floor of the ship.

+

"Shut the fuck up!" he screamed as he hit me.

"He isn't going to tell us anything." the short one said.

"Vazza, shut your fat mouth or I will personally put a bullet in your fucking skull!" the other man yelled, spit flying out of his mouth.

Vazza, the short one was Vazza.

"I say we kill him." the tall one said.

"I already told you, we can't kill him Demetrius." the other man said.

The tall one was Demetrius.

"Come on," I thought, "say his name."

"Alexi, the old man isn't telling us anything. There is no point to keep him alive." Vazza said.

His name was Alexi. Begin recording.

Alexi cocked his pistol and put the weapon to my head.

"Listen old man, if you don't tell us the entry codes, your brains will be all over the fucking wall!" Alexi screamed as he pushed the pistol into my forehead.

"No you won't." I said.

"What did you just say?" Alexi asked.

"I said that you wont kill me." I replied.

"Oh, and what makes you so sure I won't end your life right here?" he asked.

"Well, seeing as I am the only one in this entire ship who knows the entry codes, and there is absolutely no way for you to recover them if I am dead, I don't think you will kill me." I said in a smirk tone.

"Oh well fuck you!" I heard Alexi say as he smashed the butt of his pistol into my forehead.

+

Blood trickled down my chin as I woke up strapped to the same chair. I had hoped that the hit tom the head would have killed me. Unfortunately, it didn't.

The scene was hazy at first, but I could still make out where I was. Vazza was the first to see me.

"Hey, hey he's awake!" The fat idiot said as he pointed at me.

"Son of a bit-" Alexi started.

"Don't," Demetrius said as he grabbed Alexi's arm. " do it."

"If you kill him we will never get the codes." Vazza said.

I couldn't give them the codes. With them they could do anything and everything. That was a risk I couldn't take.

"This is officially your last chance. Don't try and be a hero by not telling me. There isn't anything heroic about getting your brains shot out the back of your head." Alexi threatened.

"And there isn't anything heroic about killing an old man, you pitiful piece of shit." I said.

"Damn it," Alexi said as he pushed the gun into my forehead, "I am not joking. I will kill you."

"Fine, you want the codes. 13789B and 56312A will get you anything you need." I said.

"Well wasn't that easy?" Alexi said as he walked away.

"What do we do?" asked Demetrius.

"You come with me, Vazza you stay here." Alexi said as he opened the doors to the cockpit.

"Yes sir." Vazza said as he saluted his captain.

This is where my plan began.

"Uhhhnnhh!" I screamed to grab the fat man's attention.

"What, what is it?" Vazza demanded, only the slightest hint of concern in my voice.

"My head, it's throbbing!" I groaned in false agony.

"Tough it out." he said, trying to act like he didn't care.

"Ahhhhhh!" I screamed again.

Vazza quickly turned and screamed,

"What do you want me to do to make you shut the hell up?"

"Come here." I said.

Hesitantly, Vazza walked towards me.

"What do you want?" he asked.

"Just apply pressure on that cut on my forehead, that should help." I said.

"Like this?" he asked.

"Yes." I said before kicking him between the legs.

He screamed in pain before falling to the floor with a loud thud. I quickly made my way to him and kicked him in the head. He immediately fell unconscious after the blow to his head. I pushed myself to the floor and grabbed at his knife. Once I pulled the blade out of it's case I then began to cut loose my ropes. One by one they snapped off, freeing me from the chair.

I stood up and groggily and stretched my body. My old body was tired from all of this experience, but it wasn't over yet.

I looked around for a weapon and remembered Vazza's rifle. I pulled it away from him and checked it. I flipped the safety off and made sure the magazine was full. And then I heard them coming.

"This is bullshit. I am going to kill that fucker for this!" I heard Alexi yell in anger as he walked through the large steel doors of the room.

"At this point I couldn't agree more." Demetrius agreed.

"What the fuck? What the hell happened here?" Alexi asked as he saw the empty chair and Vazza's unconscious body.

I was never a very good shot, but I knew how to kill a few pompous assholes.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Yeah he's dead." Sammael heard Gavin whisper.

The man's body tumbled to the jungle floor as Gavin let go of his neck. Blood pooled around the wound in the corpse's neck, soaking the grass around it. Soon the animals would come to feed, and they didn't need that attention.

"Let's get moving." Sammael whispered to his squad.

There were five of them. Gavin, the assassin. Dalek, the spotter. Rakesh, the pyro. Klovi, the brute. Finally, there was Sammael. Sammael the sniper.

Dalek moved first, his night vision goggles guiding him through the blackness. He didn't so much as make a noise, silently moving through the bushes and ferns of the jungle. It was almost hard to keep up with him, he was so fast. There was a saying around the group; "When Dalek stops moving, you know something's wrong."

Klovi followed Dalek's lead, slowly following in the young scout's footsteps. Klovi was substantially larger then Dalek, being born on a harsh Death World in the Eastern Fringe. This did not take away from his stealth though, he was still as quiet as death and just as deadly. Klovi could take down a bear if he wanted to.

Rakesh swept left through the large Dig Weeds of the jungle, preferring to observe his surroundings rather then sprint through them. Rakesh was a bit of a hypocrite. He loved to study this jungle but would just as soon burn it to the ground if need be. Although Rakesh wielded such a unreliable weapon as the flamer, he was a very reliable man to do battle with.

Gavin followed behind Rakesh, blade out, ready to kill anything and everything that may cross their path. It was almost unnerving to see Gavin wield his knife in combat. He was a ruthless and efficient killer, and once Gavin had his eyes on a target, a mountain couldn't stop him from reaching it. This did not mean that he was a weak shooter. No, he was a fine shot and could kill just as efficiently with a bolter as anyone else in the squad.

Sammael took his own path, having full faith in his scouts to be able to find their way through the jungle. Instead, he decided to go up the high path. He would be able to find a good sniping point from up there and would be able to watch over his comrades.

The night enveloped the five men as they swept through the jungle quietly. They would have until dawn to reach their target, after that they would not be able to get into position without being spotted. They moved like ghosts through the vegetation, and were soon lost from sight.

Sammael ran up the path until he reached a spot of thick vegetation. He quietly fell flat on his stomach and flipped on his binoculars. He could see most of his squad but not without the help of his tactical indicator, which highlighted the bodies of his comrades. He knew that the enemy would not have access to these tools, and deemed it safe to proceed.

Sammael got on his feet and followed the trail down. He kept off the beaten path in case the enemy sent out any scouts. Even if they did, Sammael knew that they wouldn't survive. Still, it was a chance he could not risk. He maneuvered through the jungle like a wild cat, jumping over rocks and twisting under branches as if they were nothing. He could see the outline of the city walls now, they were approaching the target.

A single bead of water fell and rolled down Sammael's cheek. He looked to the sky and saw storm clouds forming above the jungle canopy.

"It's going to rain." Sammael whispered through his vox.

"I know." Klovi replied.

Even though Sammael could not see Klovi, he knew he was grimacing. He hated the rain, but he didn't let it interfere with his work.

Soon the forest was soaking wet, as was Sammael. Millions of tiny droplets of water poured from the sky, drenching anything it touched. The forest floor was a muddy swamp. It would have been next to impossible to keep from falling it it weren't for Sammael's industrial boots. If the enemy ever had a chance of hearing them approaching, it was all but lost now. There wasn't a chance on earth of the enemy hearing them over the thunderous sound of the rain.

"Alright, slow down." Sammael ordered over his vox.

"We are approaching the target sir, what would you have us do?" Dalek whispered over the vox.

"Dalek, you and Klovi sweep right. Gavin, you go solo and move left. Rakesh, your with me. Remember, don't fire unless fired upon. If anyone sees you, kill him. Otherwise, leave the guards alone. There will be plenty of time to kill once we are finished here. Move out!" Sammael said to his squad.

Sammael looked to the sky. The sun would be coming up soon. They wouldn't have much time.

"Sir, what would you have me do?" Rakesh whispered.

"Just follow me, and equip your silencer to your boltgun." Sammael answered.

"Yes sir." Rakesh whispered.

The path they were following was bringing them straight to the city walls, as Sammael's auspex indicated. He knew that it would not be unguarded, and knew that they would have to maneuver in such a way as to not be seen.

"This way." Sammael ordered as he turned up onto a small ridge path.

The morning sun was beginning to rise over the hills in the west. It's dim light washed over everything, and Sammael saw that their window of opportunity was slowly closing.

"Come on, we have to move quickly." Sammael ordered.

As they came closer to the city walls, Sammael noticed two small blips appear on his auspex screen. This is what he had been trying to avoid the whole time. But, they had to do what they had to do.

"Get down and stay low." Sammael whispered as he pushed Rakesh to the wet ground.

"What is it?" Rakesh asked.

"Two guards, lightly armed, about 25 yards north of our position." Sammael answered quietly.

"What do we do? You said not to engage the enemy." Rakesh asked.

"No, I don't see any way that we could go around them without being compromised. We have to kill them at the same time. Ready your weapon." Sammael ordered as he readied his rifle.

"Sir yes sir." Rakesh said as he readied his boltgun.

"On the count of three, 1....2....3." Sammael whispered as he pulled the trigger.

It was beautiful. Both guards were hit simultaneously, killing them instantly. Now the two scouts would have to work quickly to hide the bodies before more guards came.

"Come on, throw the bodies into the bushes, it will buy us some time." Sammael said as he sprinted towards the place where the dead guards lay.

They made short work of hiding the bodies. As soon as they were done, the two men immediately continued to make their way to the city walls. The sun was quickly coming up, and their chance of succeeding was slipping away. But they could not fail, there was to much at stake.

---------------------------------------------------------------

"You drop in ten!" The pilot screamed at Kashek.

The pilots words were all but drowned out by the screaming of the Valkyrie's engines. Years and years of use had left it's marks on the old bird, one of which was the screeching sound the engine made when the bird flew. Kashek had never gotten used to that.

He made his way through the Valkyrie to his arming station. This mission was going to require stealth and firepower, so he needed to choose his weapons carefully. All of his guns were of Old Age technology, but they still did the job. He grabbed his trusty G3A5, a modern version of and Old Age weapon. It served him well, and he never went into battle without it. Next he chose his Ithaka 1000, again it was a modern version of an Old Age weapon. He was going to need it for any close quarters fighting. For his sidearm he chose a standard autopistol, a good gun for what it was worth. He equipped himself with frag grenades and smoke grenades. It was always good to have a getaway plan, and smoke grenades worked well for that purpose.

The last weapon he chose was his machete. It was his oldest weapon, and he loved it. It was like music to hear an enemy scream as he was hacked to pieces by Kashek's machete. It was an instrument of death, and Kashek was going to play it.
"Alright, it's time to drop!" the pilot yelled at him.

Kashek heard the door squeal open behind him. He turned around to have sand blown into his face and eyes, blinding him for a moment. The sun was high in the sky, and it's light was reflected off of the metal door. He could see the shanty town just over the largest sand dune. It was his destination when he dropped. From where he was standing it seemed close, but it was very far away.

"Once you get down there, Jamal should meet you with the jeep. Good luck!" the pilot screamed as the door finally lowered itself far enough so that he could jump out.

Although the pilot had tried to get them as close to the ground as possible, it was still a 20 foot drop. When he hit the sand, he was relieved to find that it had absorbed most of the shock from the fall. He picked himself up and scanned his surroundings.

To his left he could vaguely see a small oasis in the distance, and a few huts surrounding it. That's where Jamal lived. He could also see a small cloud of dust quickly traveling up from the oasis towards him.

Jamal's jeep was soon just a few yards away from him. The door flew open and the tall black man jumped out from his seat and into the sand. He pulled out a piece of paper and some cloth from his right pocket, before looking up at him. He wiped his forehead with the cloth and then began to walk towards Kashek. Light glinted of his bald head, beads of sweat rolling down his face. His sunglasses seemed to small for his face, but he didn't seem to care. The smile on Jamal's face grew as he approached him.

"Kashek, aha! You crazy bastard, coming out into a warzone like this! How's it been?" Jamal said with his thick accent as he wrapped his arms around Kashek.

"Yeah I'm fine, but I need your help." Kashek said.

"Yes, yes, I know. You need me to be your driver. Well come on, get in the Jeep!" Jamal replied as he turned towards the jeep.

Kashek hoped to God that Jamal didn't take this lightly. If he did, he could get them both killed.

“Jump in the back, and get under those blankets, you don’t want to be seen by the guards.” Jamal said as he hopped into the front seat of the Jeep.

Kashek walked to the back of the car and pulled on the door handle. It didn’t open.

“Pull harder, the damn thing’s broken and that’s the only way to get it open.” Jamal told Kashek.

Kashek pulled the handle once more, this time with greater force, and the door flew open.

The interior of the Jeep was not a pretty sight. The seats were stripped bare of all cushioning material and the dashboard was all but destroyed. It also stunk of dead animal and rotten meat.

Seeing the look of disgust on Kashek’s face, Jamal was quick to explain why the car was in such terrible condition.

“It’s not mine, to tell you the truth, I stole it off a guy last week. I couldn’t use my car, the rebels are looking for me and they know my car’s serial number. If they find it, they find me. So I burnt it, and now I have this car.” Jamal explained with a smile on his face.

“Let’s just get out of here.” Kashek said.

“As you wish.” Jamal replied as he hit the gas.

Kashek drew the blankets over his body. They also stunk of rotten meat, but Kashek would have to withstand it if he wanted to get out of Zanzobi alive.

Although Kashek could not see the road, he knew it was not paved. The car often jolted left and right on the road, indicating that this road was a quickly made path to the town. Kashek began to feel sick as the road became even more rigorous.

“Could you slow down a little?” Kashek whispered to Jamal.

“We are almost there, just hold on.” Was Jamal’s reply.

The car began to slow down and Kashek heard faint voices from outside the car. One of the front doors opened and he heard Jamal speaking Zanzobian with one of the guards. Although Kashek did not speak much Zanzobian he could make out his much;

“I am on my way to market.” Was what Jamal said.

“We need to check your vehicle.” The guard said.

“Why? I have nothing here, please just let me go through.” Jamal pleaded.

“Damn it,” Kashek thought, “he’s going to give me away.”

“Kappo, get him out of the car.” The guard said as the last front door opened.

“Please sirs, please. I just want to go to town!” Jamal said as he was dragged onto the ground.

“I can’t let him die,” Kashek thought, “I have to do something.”

As the two guards dragged the squirming Jamal to the ground, Kashek slid out of the car. He was on the opposite side of the guards so they could not possibly see him. He quietly drew is machete and slowly made his way to the back of the car.

“Afua, I’ll hold him hear, you check the car.” Kappo said.

Afua walked over to the back of the car and opened the door. Seeing nothing, he moved to the other side, where Kashek was waiting.

Kashek heard the man as he approached the back of the car, and quickly slid under the car. When Afua arrived Kashek threw a small stone to the front of the car to distract the guard. Afua heard the noise and crouched by the front of the car. Kashek quickly slid from under the car to the other side where Jamal was being held down.

Kappo had his back to Kashek, making him and easy target. Kashek soundlessly crept over to him and readied his blade. When he was merely inches away, he dug his machete straight into the man’s throat, killing him instantly.

“Thank you.” Jamal whispered as he crawled up from the ground.

“Shhhh.” Kashek whispered back as he went back to the car.

“I don’t see anything.” Afua said as he stood up, not knowing that he would soon die.

Before Afua could turn around, Kashek leapt onto him and cut his throat with the edge of his machete. Afua groaned once before Kashek pounded his blade through the man’s heart, finishing the job.

Kashek turned to Jamal. He didn’t need to hear Kashek to understand what he was saying. “Never do that again” was the message Kashek was giving.

“Let’s go, before more guards arrive.” Kashek said to Jamal as he jumped in the back of the car.

“Yes sir.” Jamal sighed.

Jamal hesitantly pulled himself into the driver's seat of the Jeep, strapping his seat belt around his torso. He sighed deeply before turning the keys in the ignition. The vehicle spurted out a small cloud of dust from it's exhaust before truly starting. The engine hummed lightly as Jamal drove up the small dirt rode, past the dead guards, and into the town.

It was filthy. The entire "town" was a mess. The homes and buildings were made of sheets of metal and card, with long stalks of grass acting as a makeshift roof. Thousands of people lived in this place, and it showed. The trash of each citizen was either used as fire materiel, or was cast out onto the street. Any metal or card was used to adjust and fix the ramshackle buildings all around town. Kashek hoped that this wouldn't take long, he didn't think he would be able to last here very long.

"We are almost there, Ulmar will be expecting you." Jamal said as he made a sharp left turn down one of the many roads.

"Good, are you coming with me?" Kashek asked.

"No sir, I must go home and take care of my family. That is unless you think it would be necessary for me to come." Jamal replied sincerely.

"No, go to your family, I should be fine." Kashek told him.

"Listen, take my phone," Jamal said as he pulled out a small cordless phone from under his seat,"use it to call me if something happens. I don't live to far away, about a three minute drive. I could pick you up. My number is programmed ino the phone, you just need to press 3."

"Alright, thanks, I hope I wont need to use it though." Kashek said.

Jamal turned right down a small street and stopped in front of one of the larger buildings. The place looked a little neater then the other homes, but it was still ugly as hell.

"Alright, this is your stop." Jamal said as he unlocked the doors.

"Thanks, I'll see you later, or at least I hope I will." Kashek said while he got out of the car.

"I will be seeing you my friend. Good luck, and good hunting!" Jamal said as he started the car again and drove off.

Kashek turned and faced the building. He only had one shot a this, and he wasn't going to fail.
__________________________________________________________

CHAPTER 2

Carack sprinted along the dirt road. He was being followed by at least five of the creatures. He knew he wouldn't be able to fight them all, especially since his bolter was out of ammunition. The map inside his helmet visor's tac screen showed him that his squad was still a few hundred yards away. They were displayed on the map as small blinking green icons. It also showed that enemies were within firing range of his bolter. If only he had any ammo.

Carack turned on his vox and found his squad's signal. The vox bead crackled in his ear before he heard the voice of Falek, the squad's flamer specialist.

"Where are you?" Falek asked over the vox.

"I'm closing in on your position, but I have five of those beasts on my tail! Get your guns ready, once I am in sight, start shooting. You won't have much time until they reach you, and we don't stand a chance in close combat." Carack said.

"Yes sir." Falek said as he closed the vox.

Carack shot a glance behind him. The creatures were still hot on his trail and he could now hear them roaring. Carack had never seen anything like this.

The gas station was only a hundred yards away. He could see it as he ran closer and closer to it. He could barely make out the sight of his squad readying their guns. He didn't have much time, but he had to make it.

The last 100 yards were approaching quickly now and Carack could already hear shots whizzing past him. It was no doubt Cyanth who was shooting. He was the best marksman in the squad, who coincidentally had quite an itchy trigger finger. Carack did not worry about being hit by a stray bullet, Cyanth was clearly aiming away from Carack.

The rest of the squad soon followed suit with Cyanth and began to fire on the enemy. A hail of bullets fell upon the enemy creatures, tearing chunks of flesh and bone from them. Blood sprayed from their disgusting bodies as round after round hit it's target. Carack new he was approaching quickly because he could see Falek holstering his bolt pistol before pulling up his specially designed flamer.

50...49...48

Carack drew his bolt pistol and continued to sprint towards the ramshackle barricade the squad had put together. All the while his men never let up their onslaught, the muzzles of their guns glowing bright yellow and orange.

25...24...23...this was it, Carack was almost there...

Carack chanced a peak behind him. The number of beasts had trippled. He was surprised at how little his squad had done to cripple the enemy's numbers. From what Carack could see, only three of the creatures had fallen. This was not going to go down easily, much blood would be spilled.

Carack picked up his speed for the final ten yards, anxious to get to safety. As he approached closer and closer to his men, they parted for him. He finally made the leap over the barricade and quickly twisted around to face his foes. He pulled his bolt pistol up and aimed it at the approaching horde. Every shot would count, and by the Emperor he would make them count.

Carack aimed down the sights of his pistol and lined up a shot with one of the larger creature's deformed heads. He pulled the trigger twice, and watch as huge chunks of flesh were torn off of the beast. It's brain matter flew in all directions, and great bursts of blood spurted from the mess that was it's head before it fell to the ground.

Carack wheeled to direct his fire at another of the abominations. Before he could take aim, one of the beasts hurtled over the small barricade and into Carack. He was winded by the blow and tumbled to the ground, the creature salivating and roaring as they fell. Carack squirmed to release himself from the creature's grip, but it was holding him to tight. Carack then smashed his helmeted head into the creatures skull, breaking it nose and cheek bones. The huge beast loosened it's grip as it roared in pain. Carack quickly broke free of the monster and reached for his pistol. it was not there, he had dropped it when the beast had attacked him. Knowing that he did not have enough time to retrieve it he drew his knife instead. Carack flung himself towards the wailing creature and rammed his blade into it's eye socket. Blood squirted onto his white armour as the beast desperately tried to push the Astartes warrior away. Carack pulled his knife up through the creature's brain, killing it instantly.

Carack pulled himself up, bloodied and hurt, and turned to see how his comrades were fairing. Falek was firing away with his flamer, long blasts of flame licking at the creatures, setting them alight. Tarek was in the process of beating one of the creatures to death, his fury towards them showing more and more with each punch. The rest of his squad were engaged in their own battles with the enemy beasts, and they were all fairing well.

The Astartes sergeant drew his bolter and grabbed a clip from a nearby ammo box, and rammed it into his gun. With a full clip of ammunition, Carack was ready to do the Emperor's will.

Carack didn't need to aim. The enemy was so close now that he could just pull the trigger and was guaranteed to hit something. He saw a couple of the creatures approaching the barricade and pulled the trigger three times. A hail of bolts impacted with their bodies, tearing limbs off and ripping through flesh. The creatures roared and wailed as they were broken and beaten by the incessant barrage of boltgun rounds. He continued to fire at them until they both fell to the ground dead, soaking the earth in blood.

The last of the enemy were being killed off by his men. Only two remained, and Falek made short work of them with his flamer. It had been a hard won battle, and none of his men were left untouched by the beasts.

"Regroup on me!" Carack cried out.

His squad quickly formed a line in front of him and stood at attention. Even after being beaten and bloodied by the enemy, they still obeyed orders to the word.

"We have successfully destroyed the enemy, we have claimed the lives of many of the Emperor's enemies. You should all be proud of your work here. But we are not finished our work yet. Our mission still lies ahead of us. We must go now, quickly to where the Emperor needs us most. And coincidentally, that is at the heart of the enemy resistance! Now, let us not waste more time. Move out!" Carack ordered his men.

The five other Astartes dispersed to retake their weapons, and stock up on ammunition. They still had to complete their mission, and something told Carack that it would not be an easy one.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Captain Hakoth, are you ready?" Uriel asked the dazed captain.

Hakoth turned his gaze away from the broken city, and directed it towards his second in command.

"Yes Uriel, i think I am." the Captain of the Eagle Lords 2nd company answered.

Hakoth was used to the feeling of low orbit jumps by now. He had been doing them since he was first in an Assault Squad, and forever after that. It was like music to his ears, the sound of his jump pack's thrusters igniting to level out the effects of the gravitational pull. Or the sound of the wind rushing past his ears as he fell freely towards his destination. Or even the sound his chainsword made as it cut through it's first victim. Yes, it was all part of a giant orchestra. The orchestra of war.

Hakoth moved along to where his squad was standing in the back of the Thunderhawk, and revved his chainsword once. Every member in his squad gave a small chuckle, which sounded oddly mechanical as it passed through there helmet grills. It was a long running joke, the revving of Hakoth's chainsword. In the battle of Tarsus VII, Hakoth had made an entire horde of Gretchin run in panic, with just one rev of his chainsword. It had never worked on any other enemy since.

He switched on his vox and began to speak to his squad.

"Remember why we are here. No one must know of what we are about to do, outside of this squad. We have been given our task by the Chapter Master himself. It is of great importance to the Chapter, and to this whole sector of space. If we fail, we risk the lives of thousands, if not millions of people. But I have full confidence in our abilities." Hakoth said as the back hatch of the Thunderhawk began to open.

As the doors opened more and more, Hakoth began to see their destination more clearly now. A large administrative building, with a landing pad on it's roof, was staring at him. It had once been a place of utter devotion the the Immortal Emperor, but now it was but a place of corruption and treachery.

The doors were soon opened fully, and Hakoth jumped. As he did, his squad followed. One by one, they all jumped from the open hatch of the Thunderhawk, ignited their thrusters, and began to fly.

They were traveling so fast, that everything seemed like a blur. Clouds passed by them, and the air tore past their massive bodies. The trip was short, and when they were mere yards away from the target, they ignited the thrusters fully.

Hakoth saw enemy soldiers pouring out of the hatches of the landing pad, and into sight of he and his men. His chainsword came to life once more and it's teeth whirred with the hunger for blood. Hakoth closed in on his prey, and the music began.

Hakoth swung his chainsword into his first victim, a broad shouldered Renegade Guardsman. His enemy didn't have a chance to reacte before his innards were being spilled onto the ceramite landing pad. Hakoth heard foot steps behind him and spun around to block another enemy's blade. He kneed the man in the stomach and watched him lurch back as his organs burst. Hakoth then finished him with a swift blow to the neck. The man's head fell of his shoulders, and blood began to spurt from the wound.

Another Guardsman fired at Hakoth with his lasgun. The shot made a small hole in Hakoth's shoulder pad, and charred his personal emblem. Hakoth pulled out his bolt pistol and fired one round into the man's stomach. The man fell backwards as the bolt exploded on impact. The man tried fruitlessly once more to wound Hakoth, but the Astartes was to quick. He fired two more rounds into the man's chest, killing him.

Hakoth holstered his pistol and turned to see how his men were fairing. They had already decimated most of the opposition, and were just cleaning up the rest.

"Make sure they are dead!" Hakoth ordered "We don't want any witnesses."

The Captain of the Eagle Lords Second Company made his way to one of the open hatches of the landing pad. He knelt beside it and peered into it. It was a small shaft, to small for any Astartes to fit through. A long metal ladder ran down it's length, and laspistols were strapped to the walls. This was standard for any landing pad. Troops had to be able to arm themselves quickly if an assault did occur. But Hakoth knew that a few laspistols would not stop his men and him.

"Captain, we must begin moving, we cannot risk being seen." Uriel told Hakoth.

"Have you found a way in?" Hakoth asked.

"Yes Captain, a large shaft on the left side of the pad. Much larger then this one sir. It had been covered by ammunition crates, but they were empty." Uriel answered.

"Alright, let's move." Hakoth said as he stood and walked to where his squad was standing patiently.

The shaft was much larger then the other shafts on the the platform. It could easily fit two Astartes at once, or five men. It looked to be for a cargo lift, to to the elevation system at the very bottom of the shaft. But that would not explain why it had been covered.

"Jasir, you and I will go first. The rest of you will wait here until we give the signal for you to follow." Hakoth told his men.

Jasir was the assault specialist, and always went in first. He was the quickest to see if a situation was a trap, and you could never catch him unaware. That and the fact that he had the flamer.

"Let's go." Hakoth said as Jasir jumped down the elevation shaft.

_______________

I have compiled all the parts of the story that are relevant into one very large post. I will finish up with Hakoth shortly, and then move on to a character that I have not introduced yet, so stay tuned.

Thanks,

Master Kashnizel


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Jasir landed at the bottom of the shaft with a hard thud. He brought himself up to full height, drew his bolt pistol, and began to move forward.

Hakoth followed him by jumping down the shaft himself. Once he hit the ground, he drew his bolt pistol once again and moved quietly along with Jasir. 

A narrow corridor stretched out from the shaft, and seemed to go on infinitely. The walls were only slightly covered by rusty sheets of metal, and the inner circuits and wires could be seen clearly. Overhead lights flickered and dimmed as they walked along, and water dripped from small holes in the ceiling. 

"It doesn't look like they kept to much care of this place." Jasir joked as he walked along, pistol raised.

"No, not at all." Hakoth responded, to focused on inspecting the area to care for Jasir's comments.

"It seems clear here," Hakoth determined, "I'll call them in."

Hakoth switched his vox on and gave the order for his squad to follow along. Soon he began to hear distant thuds and thrums as his squad jumped down the shaft one by one.

"Keep moving, we can't wait for them. We have to find some way of getting into the main building." Hakoth ordered as he saw Jasir begin to slow down.

"I think we did." Jasir told him.

"What do you mean?" Hakoth asked.

"Come here." Jasir told him.

Hakoth moved quickly down the hallway and stood beside Jasir. At first, Hakoth did not know what he was looking at. There were no doors of any kind, that Hakoth could see, and the corridor was just continuing on and on. But then he saw it.

It would have been hard to spot for a normal human, but the Astartes were trained to notice the unnoticeable. A small panel in the ceiling, was the entrance Jasir was referring to. It was smaller then all the other panels, and had a small handle attached to it. Jasir reached up at it, and pulled on the handle. 

The panel opened to show a large shaft with a ladder running up it. It was almost identical to the cargo shaft they had gone down minutes ago, only that it was smaller. It would be a tight fit, but the Space Marines would be able to get through.

"Good find," Hakoth said to Jasir, "now signal the squad and tell them we found a way into the main offices. I'll go up first, you'll stay down here and wait for the rest of the squad. Once they are here, begin moving up."

"Yes sir." Jasir responded before he began voxing the squad.

Hakoth grabbed hold of the ladder, and began his climb.

---------

That's all for now. Please comment more, I've seen that recently I haven't been getting many comments and I really appreciate when people comment.

Thanks,

Master Kashnizel


----------

